# Preamplificador de Microfono para Placa de sonido USB



## LuisTesla (Jun 13, 2012)

Saludos foro:

  Probando las entradas de microfono de mi placa de sonido externa, me di cuenta que el microfono electret que utilizaba para grabar no tenia intensidad, sensibilidad casi nula. Toque todo el software que controla la placa, conclusion consultando me dijeron que no tiene Power Phantom, y que necesitaba un pre-amplificador para cualquier tipo de microfono que fuera a utilizar. Bueno, en el foro he visto algunos preamplificadores para microfono, pero mis dudas son las siguientes, Deacuerdo al tipo de microfono, varia el preamplificador?, siendo asi deberia primero seleccionar que microfono voy a utilizar.

 Algunas fotos de la placa,la desarme para ver como estaba compuesta, porsupuesto las entradas son no-balanceadas, es una placa de bajo costo, pero me sorprendio la cantidad de funciones, y una calidad de sonido bastante aceptable.






















  La idea principal del uso de los microfonos surge de hacer mediciones de la respuesta de Baffles (claro de bajo presupuesto), y algunas grabaciones estereo de mi guitarra clasica (criolla) ya que tiene 2 entradas de microfono.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2012)

Hola Luis:
Yo tengo una interfaz de sonido muuuuy parecida a la tuya pero marca Encore y funciona como un avión: tiene excelente calidad de reproducción y excelente de grabación, al menos hasta donde pude probarla.
En cuanto a la interfaz del microfono, yo usé *esto *para el pre y *esto *para la alimentación phantom.


----------



## LuisTesla (Jun 14, 2012)

OK, gracias Ezavalla, y que costo aproximado tendria armar todo?, asi tengo una referencia para saber cuanto gastar en el microfono.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2012)

La verdad es que no tengo idea, pero supongo que la electrónica sola, incluyendo las fichas, el PCB y toda la bola, puede andar por los $150... o por ahí. Esto no incluye los gabinetes.


----------



## LuisTesla (Jun 15, 2012)

OK, bueno voy a sacar presupuesto, por que el tema del microfono es el gasto aparte. Mira aca en Mendoza consigo este microfono USB Samson

El link con las caracteristicas y el precio:

http://190.113.147.149/index.php?pagina=producto_detalle&id=8cdd46f0-669a-4675-a29c-15573614bd71






 Casi alcanzaria el precio de este, si armo el pre + el Power Phantom + un microfono de razonable calidad. Sabes algo de estos mic?


----------

